

Social Network Profile Costs Woman College Degree - twampss
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/social_network_profile_costs_woman_college_degree.php

======
blurry
The title is pure bait. The woman did not lose her college degree, she lost
her teaching assistant position. Even that happened because of poor
performance reviews, not because of the photo. It sounds like the university
did her a favor in re-classifying her B.A. from Education to English, hardly a
surprise since she could not teach. Honestly, the only controversy in this
whole story is the misleading title.

~~~
GHFigs
The article implies that in spite of poor performance reviews, the university
did not take action until the photo containing criticism directed at the
author of those reviews was discovered.

Assuming for a moment that this _is_ the case, that should be troubling, in
that it suggests a student with equally poor performance who was more vigilant
about concealing their criticism or extracurricular activities would be given
the green light. This would explain much about what is wrong with public
education, and the great rewards reaped by the diligently dishonest, but it
can hardly be called a positive thing.

That's why, even if this particular story is light on details that might
clarify its importance, the subject itself is worth keeping an eye on. To
ignore it may allow employers, educational institutions, and the government to
move further into invasive and moralistic roles in our lives.

------
danielh
_Lesson Learned: Use Privacy Controls On Your Social Network Profile_

I'm pretty sure that U2-singer Bono would say something like "don't trust
Privacy Controls On Your Social Network Profile"

Don't put anything potentially compromising online, private or not.

~~~
GHFigs
Where "potentially compromising" is defined in precise terms by whom? Even if
it were worth aiming for, moral fashion is a moving target.

It's also impractical, as you have an ever-decreasing amount of control over
what information is recorded about you and put online, and how much attention
it gets. Even if you're confident in your definition of "potentially
compromising" means, the only way to be sure is to not _do_ anything
potentially compromising or _say_ anything potentially compromising, which
will eventually render it impossible for you to _think_ anything potentially
compromising.

Fuck that shit.

see also: <http://xkcd.com/137/> see also:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html>

------
kirse
This whole social-network photo/video thing will be biting my generation in
the ass for many, many years to come --especially as we get older and seek
higher positions that involve more public scrutiny.

I'm pretty sure the de-facto way of addressing it will be along the lines of
"They say your college years are the best years of your life...". Or at least
that's how I'm planning on dealing with it =)

------
Dilpil
Yet another great solution to the oversupply of high school teachers.

